# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Перенос конфигурации 1С7.7 в 1С8.2

## Anato

Я еще новичок, поэтому подскажите, как перенести конфигурацию 1С7.7 в 1С8.2 (сами объекты и данные). 
Простое перетаскивание почему-то не работает. Не понятно, почему? Ведь теоретически, на уровне создателя самой 8-ки можно однозначно сказать, что такой объект переводится в такой, с такими-то свойствами, такой элемент переводится в такой... Ведь, если не ошибаюсь, можно составить однозначное соответствие всего, что есть в 7-ке тому, что есть в 8-ке. Ведь 8-ка больше, мощнее... Ведь такой перевод, наверно, возможен, в крайнем случае, с какими-то оговорками, ну если не на 100%, то на 90%, 80%. Все равно быстрее, чем набирать все заново руками.
Т.е. требуется перенести глобальный модуль, константы, справочники, документы, обработки... - т.е. все объекты 1С из самодельной конфигурации 1С7.7 (не бухучет, а просто информационная система) в 1С8.2.

Т.о., ЗАДАЧА, есть самодельная небухгалтерская конфигурация 1С7.7 (уточняю информационная система для ведения реестра акционеров акционерных обществ). И есть совершенно пустая конфигурация 1С8.2 (без справочников, без документов... - ничего в ней нет).
Нужно все перенести "как есть" из 7-ки в 8-ку, а потом уже по мере изучения 8-ки можно заниматься усовершенствованием, красотой и т.д.

Спасибо

----------


## slava78

почитайте доки на ИТС по конфигурации "Конвертация данных". Чтоб с ней разобраться нужно потратить не один день, но это единственный способ перенести данные своими силами, не имея опыта программирования в 7ке и в 8ке -) а вообще 7 и 8 это 2 совершенно разные программы, я вам даже больше скажу, 2 разные конфигурации даже написанные на одной платформе это тоже совершенно разные программы, и перенести все одним щелчком мыши невозможно, нужно прописывать отдельно перенос каждого объекта конфигурации

----------


## Anato

Я не согласен, что это две совершенно разные платформы. Они разные, но не совершенно разные. Вы сравните объекты конфигураторов 7-ки и 8-ки. Все, что есть в 7-ке, есть и в 8-ке! Я не программирую в 8-ке, но я программирую в 7-ке и немного смотрел 8-ку. 
Но я о другом. Я же написал, что есть конфигурация в 7-ке и СОВЕРШЕННО ПУСТАЯ 8-КА. Это означает, что при переносе объектов не нужно составлять никакого соответствия реквизитов и т.п.... Нужно всего лишь один к одному перевести форму из 7-ки в 8-ку, текст на форме в текст 8-ки, поля ввода в поля ввода, таблицу в таблицу и т.д. Это не перевод данных, а перенос объектов. И я почти уверен, что все, что есть в 7-ке можно однозначно перевести в 8-ку. Даже процедуры, по-моему, можно перевести однозначно, ведь функционал 8-ки не меньше, а больше функционала 7-ки! Где-то, если не хватает каких-либо величин, параметров... можно использовать умолчания, которые описать в документации.
Другое дело, этим никто, наверно не занимался, а писали в 8-ке все заново, используя ее преимущества, новшества. 
Но для начала мне нужно просто перевести конфигурацию из 7-ки в 8-ку.

----------


## Anato

Неужели никто не может помочь?

Алгоритм я представляю так.

1. В 8-ке открыть конфигурацию 7-ки (или другой вариант - в 7-ке выгрузить все объекты конфигурации с реквизитами, характеристиками, свойствами, т.е. со всем, что у них есть в текстовый файл).

2. Перебираем объект за объектом (внешний цикл), реквизит за реквизитом (цикл второго уровня), свойство за свойством... и в 8-ке формируем аналогичный объект, реквизит, свойство...

3. Просматриваем тексты модулей и меняем команды 7-ки на соответствующие команды 8-ки. Если в 8-ке больше параметров, вставляем какие-то параметры по-умолчанию, а в ДОКе пишем эти умолчания.

Вот и все.

И лишь затем встанет вопрос переноса информации из 7-ки в 8-ку (но это только основная информация - значения констант, заполнение справочников).

Гуру 8-ки, есть у кого-то нечто подобное? Или моя идея слишком необычная, фантастическая, никому не нужная (вернее нужная только мне)?

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## AVR

В платформе 8.1 есть утилита "Конвертор ИБ 1С Предприятия 7.7". Попробуй воспользоваться ею. Она должна сконвертировать объекты конфигурации и перенести данные. Но потом все придется пройти вручную - переписать модули, переработать формы справочников, документов, таблицы отчетов и т.д. Такого варианта, чтоб сконвертировать базу и все сразу заработало нет, так как различия во внутреннем языке, объектах конфигурации слишком большие.

----------


## Anato

Да, и в платформе 8.2 тоже есть Конвертор ИБ 1С Предприятия 7.7, я попробовал им воспользоваться, в настройке конвертации я все отметил галочками, но после анализа ИБ 7.7 в появившейся таблице настройка конвертации появились лишь три справочника и у каждого лишь по несколько реквизитов, хотя реквизитов гораздо больше и справочников намного больше. Но даже для этой мизерной части объектов конвертация заканчивается неудачно с ошибкой "Идентификация пользователя не выполнена. Неправильное имя или пароль пользователя". Я перепробовал всевозможные варианты, но эта ошибка остается.
Т.о., 
1. После Анализа не появляются 98% объектов конфигурации в таблице правил конвертации
2. Не могу избавиться от ошибки "Идентификация пользователя не выполнена. Неправильное имя или пароль пользователя"
Наверно поломанная Конвертация

----------


## AVR

> Да, и в платформе 8.2 тоже есть Конвертор ИБ 1С Предприятия 7.7, я попробовал им воспользоваться, в настройке конвертации я все отметил галочками, но после анализа ИБ 7.7 в появившейся таблице настройка конвертации появились лишь три справочника и у каждого лишь по несколько реквизитов, хотя реквизитов гораздо больше и справочников намного больше.


Появляются только те реквизиты, которые невозможно перевести однозначно. То есть если в справочнике в 7.7 есть периодический реквизит, то в восьмерке его надо преобразовать (так как там нет периодических реквизитов) либо в регистр сведений, либо в реквизит справочника (с потерей истории по этому реквизиту).




> После Анализа не появляются 98% объектов конфигурации в таблице правил конвертации


Ответил выше. Это не правила конвертации - это разрешение конфликтов переноса.




> Не могу избавиться от ошибки "Идентификация пользователя не выполнена. Неправильное имя или пароль пользователя"


Если пользователь и пароль были введены правильно - как вариант можно временно убрать авторизацию в семерке.

----------

Anato (12.08.2011)

----------


## Anato

Спасибо за разъяснения. Но временно убрать авторизацию в семерке - не помогает - все равно выскакивает ошибка авторизации. Я не могу понять о какой же авторизации идет речь, ведь в семерке запускается анализатор и производится анализ конфигурации, значит конвертор входит в семерку! А для восьмерки нет полей для ввода пользователя и пароля!!!

----------


## Zeliboba6600

Пользователи заданы в 7? Если да,то есть такой глюк в 8 версии,что при конвертации из семерки при наличии заданных пользователей даже без пароля выскакивает фоном окно выбора пользователя и ввода пароля,то есть оно даже в трее не отображается по-человечьи,нужно пощелкать tab+altом и найти это окно и выбрать пользователя для подключения к базе

----------


## vvv59

*Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерия 7.7 в конфигурацию 8-ой платформы*
 - Переносит остатки и документы. Более подробная информация - внутри архива. Разработка тестовая, но работает.
Скачать:
Perenos_dannih_Acc77_Acc82_02082011(letitbit)…..
Perenos_dannih_Acc77_Acc82_02082011(vip-file)…..
Perenos_dannih_Acc77_Acc82_02082011(depositfiles)

----------

alexe77 (13.09.2012), borisusman (02.02.2014), Geli (27.01.2012), goropai (26.01.2014), greymond (23.03.2012), kairapuz (04.05.2013), kasir666 (01.04.2013), kyrsovait (09.07.2014), muhacc (18.12.2011), o-bol (28.11.2011), Peter_Pen (27.01.2012), pnick (04.10.2011), srg72ru (26.03.2012), vova2312 (05.03.2012)

----------


## Maksy_G

> Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерия 7.7


у него не бухгалтерия, а самописная конфа => не пойдет.

*Anato*, так как ты хочешь - не получится. В лучшем случае, он создаст тебе документы с закоментированным кодом в формате 7.7, его нужно будет в *любом* случае переколбашивать на платформу 8. Из личного опыта - гемор неописуемый! И ошибок будет немеряно! Идеальный вариант - разобраться как работает конфигурация и *написать с нуля* на 8-ке. И только потом, возможно даже Универсальной выгрузкой XML(та что на диске ИТС), перенести. Хотя я бы написал *свою* обработку, т.к. не уверен что Универсальная перенесет историю значений периодических реквизитов.

----------


## Likelihood

> *Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерия 7.7 в конфигурацию 8-ой платформы*
>  - Переносит остатки и документы. Более подробная информация - внутри архива. Разработка тестовая, но работает.
> Скачать:
> Perenos_dannih_Acc77_Acc82_02082011(letitbit)…..
> Perenos_dannih_Acc77_Acc82_02082011(vip-file)…..
> Perenos_dannih_Acc77_Acc82_02082011(depositfiles)


Выполнил 1-ю часть - выгрузил из 7.7 в файл XML. При открытии обработки загрузки в 8.2 форма открытой обработки пустая (ни кнопок, ни других объектов)... Где копать, чтоб показало? В 8-ке работаю впервые.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Выполнил 1-ю часть - выгрузил из 7.7 в файл XML. При открытии обработки загрузки в 8.2 форма открытой обработки пустая (ни кнопок, ни других объектов)... Где копать, чтоб показало? В 8-ке работаю впервые.


Переключить в режим обычного приложения.

----------

Likelihood (30.05.2013)

----------


## Likelihood

> Переключить в режим обычного приложения.


СПС. Уже раскопал.

----------

